# razor blades under fascist stickers - myth or not?



## Fozzie Bear (Jun 29, 2018)

This cropped up again on twitter today as part of a discussion about NF stickers appearing around Camden.

Basically the story goes that one should be very careful when removing fascist stickers from lamp posts, walls, wherever, because they might have razor blades underneath them.

It was suggested that the best thing to do is to carry around your own stickers to put over the fascist ones.

I have to say, I've been removing fash stickers since the mid 80s and my fingers are very much still intact.

Has this ever happened to you, or someone you know?


----------



## ddraig (Jun 29, 2018)

never found one or heard of any injuries
removed 2 free tommeh ones today and nothing


----------



## planetgeli (Jun 29, 2018)

A close shave with fascists? Nah, never like that.

I think I first heard this back in the early 80s. Almost certainly myth but almost certainly happened once or twice in order for the ‘myth’ to become known in the first place.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jun 29, 2018)

planetgeli said:


> I think I first heard this back in the early 80s. Almost certainly myth but almost certainly happened once or twice in order for the ‘myth’ to become known in the first place.



Same, heard this at school in the 80's - probably happened once or twice as you say and then it got Söze'd into myth


----------



## chilango (Jun 29, 2018)

First heard it at the start of the 1990s repeated to me by people active since the early 1980s I guess.

I'm trying to remember whether it also applied to flyposters or just stickers?

If stickers, how long have they been around?


----------



## chilango (Jun 29, 2018)

Found a reference to it occuring in 1976.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jun 29, 2018)

chilango said:


> Found a reference to it occuring in 1976.



Nice one!


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 29, 2018)

Taken loads of fash stickers down looking for razor blades but still have to buy my own


----------



## Mrs D (Jun 29, 2018)

Razor blades aren’t cheap if your putting up a lot of stickers


----------



## Red Sky (Jun 29, 2018)

Would it even work if they did? I've heard more physically plausible dark rumours regarding razor blades stuck in apples to get unwary trick or treaters.


----------



## MrSki (Jun 29, 2018)

Can you still get razor blades?


----------



## peterkro (Jun 29, 2018)

Red Sky said:


> Would it even work if they did? I've heard more physically plausible dark rumours regarding razor blades stuck in apples to get unwary trick or treaters.


That's bollocks as well.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jun 29, 2018)

Red Sky said:


> Would it even work if they did? I've heard more physically plausible dark rumours regarding razor blades stuck in apples to get unwary trick or treaters.



It seems to have worked in the ref that Chilango turned up. Once.


----------



## mx wcfc (Jun 29, 2018)

Early eighties that was very much the message and we did take care but, no, I never met anyone who had actually been caught out.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 29, 2018)

MrSki said:


> Can you still get razor blades?


Yeh you can


----------



## frogwoman (Jun 29, 2018)

its definitely happened in russia, exploding signs etc as well.


----------



## mx wcfc (Jun 29, 2018)

Thinking about it, stickers weren't an issue in my day-  not sure they existed. it was posters. But hey. Same principle.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jun 29, 2018)

This rumour also goes round in Germany


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 29, 2018)

The rumour was around in the late 70s . We used to carry Stanley knives in case we saw stickers because of it, or remove them with a coin. Never found a razor blade .


----------



## Grump (Jun 30, 2018)

In the late 70s and the 80s I used to spend a lot of time taking down NF stickers and posters and heard the stories about razor blades, never found one, never heard of anyone who did and I think it is an urban myth. There was a guy who suggested we mix ground glass with the wallpaper paste we used to put up SWP/ANL posters but it was politely pointed out it was a lot of work and probably wouldn't be effective.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 30, 2018)

Surely you'd be able to see a razor blade under a sticker anyway?


----------



## Yossarian (Jun 30, 2018)

I've heard that you're supposed to look out for razor blades under fash stickers but never encountered one or heard of anybody else encountering one.

But since fash have presumably heard the same rumours, it'd be wise to take appropriate care when dealing with their stickers because no doubt some of them think the razor blade idea is something they're supposed to emulate. 

Given their general track record in this kind of endeavour, you'll probably be able to spot the booby-trapped stickers by the trail of blood and severed fingertips in the area.


----------



## maomao (Jun 30, 2018)

Red Sky said:


> Would it even work if they did? I've heard more physically plausible dark rumours regarding razor blades stuck in apples to get unwary trick or treaters.



If you tried to give the kids round my way fruit at Halloween they'd probably try and break your fucking windows with it rather than eat it.


----------



## chilango (Jun 30, 2018)

SpookyFrank said:


> Surely you'd be able to see a razor blade under a sticker anyway?


If applied smoothly, sure.

But hurriedly applied with wrinkles and air bubbles? On a surface with its lumps and bumps of imperfection ?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 30, 2018)

chilango said:


> If applied smoothly, sure.
> 
> But hurriedly applied with wrinkles and air bubbles? On a surface with its lumps and bumps of imperfection ?


Yeh it would stand out more


----------



## Red Sky (Jun 30, 2018)

maomao said:


> If you tried to give the kids round my way fruit at Halloween they'd probably try and break your fucking windows with it rather than eat it.



Bananas then.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 30, 2018)

Red Sky said:


> Bananas then.


Or grapes


----------



## Red Sky (Jun 30, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> Or grapes



Difficult to get small enough blades.


----------



## fishfinger (Jun 30, 2018)

Red Sky said:


> Difficult to get small enough blades.


Raisin blades


----------



## chilango (Jun 30, 2018)

fishfinger said:


> Raisin blades



Good for pruning.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 30, 2018)

Red Sky said:


> Difficult to get small enough blades.


My thinking was wouldn't break the windows


----------



## Grump (Jun 30, 2018)

Razor blades are so expensive I would love to be able to get some free just by carefully removing a sticker, especially if they were Gillete Fusion.


----------



## M Testa (Jul 1, 2018)

ive heard/read about razor blades in potatoes chucked at/by fascists. Fascists faces being slashed with razorblades by 'Jewish communists' in the good old days or Oswald Morissey (aka the boy with his head up his arse).


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Jul 1, 2018)

Peeling the stickers is a pain in the arse anyway. Keying them works and you would avoid any potential razor blades. I just do this.


----------



## Grump (Jul 1, 2018)

When I was a young person, a long time ago, we heard stories of 'bad boys' who would sew razor blades under the lapels of their jackets, so that if you grabbed then in a fight you would slice open your hands. It seems razor blades have a particular place in urban mythology, if I was more into art theory I would suggest this may be a Bunuel influenced fear of the damage a razor blade can do. Apart from Peaky Blinders, I don't think anyone really used razor blades, as opposed to razors, as a weapon.


----------



## Red Sky (Jul 1, 2018)

Grump said:


> When I was a young person, a long time ago, we heard stories of 'bad boys' who would sew razor blades under the lapels of their jackets, so that if you grabbed then in a fight you would slice open your hands. It seems razor blades have a particular place in urban mythology, if I was more into art theory I would suggest this may be a Bunuel influenced fear of the damage a razor blade can do. Apart from Peaky Blinders, I don't think anyone really used razor blades, as opposed to razors, as a weapon.



There is something peculiarly off putting about the kind of cuts caused by a very sharp blade like a razor or a Stanley.


----------



## krink (Jul 4, 2018)

I vaguely remember Birmingham City fans song to "hi-ho silver lining" something about "I see your boots are shining, razor blades in your crombie lining"

As for blades under stickers and posters - I've taken hundreds down over the years. Most of them can't even stick them up properly to begin with so I think the razor blade story was definitely fabrication.

ETA: "And it's hi-ho Birmingham City, Everywhere we go there's agro. I see your boots are shining, Razor blades in your crombie lining"


----------



## mrs quoad (Jul 4, 2018)

ddraig said:


> never found one or heard of any injuries
> removed 2 free tommeh ones today and nothing


I hear the tommy Robinson ones aren’t the sharpest. 

#instantrimshot.com


----------



## The Flying Pig (Jul 5, 2018)

Razor blades under stickers is 100% true. For those that have a family history in the great battle you would not even be asking the question.


----------



## charlie mowbray (Jul 6, 2018)

I first heard this rumour in 1977. To be frank Tower Hamlets was then festooned with NF stickers ( and some posters)which I and others assiduously and systemically  torn down ( There was also actions to remove NF slogans from railway bridges in the borough) and never experienced any gashes or severed fingers during all of that


----------



## Red Sky (Jul 6, 2018)

The Flying Pig said:


> Razor blades under stickers is 100% true. For those that have a family history in the great battle you would not even be asking the question.



Were you with Aslan or the White Witch?


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jul 6, 2018)

The Flying Pig said:


> Razor blades under stickers is 100% true. For those that have a family history in the great battle you would not even be asking the question.



I would wager that my Mum was dealing with nazi skins when you were in short pants, but OK. 

ETA: Also her Dad died in the 2nd World War, so I guess that is a family history right there if we're getting into it. He was dealing with a bit more than stickers though tbf.

It's funny that it's just you and that one example from the 70s quoted upthread though. The only proper anti-fascist in the village again, eh?


----------



## The Flying Pig (Jul 6, 2018)

Fozzie Bear said:


> I would wager that my Mum was dealing with nazi skins when you were in short pants, but OK.
> 
> ETA: Also her Dad died in the 2nd World War, so I guess that is a family history right there if we're getting into it. He was dealing with a bit more than stickers though tbf.
> 
> It's funny that it's just you and that one example from the 70s quoted upthread though. The only proper anti-fascist in the village again, eh?


I don't find it funny to come out with such tedious and attempted ridiculing remarks. But then again I have seen it all before.


----------



## The Flying Pig (Jul 6, 2018)

Red Sky said:


> Were you with Aslan or the White Witch?


Keyboard warrior.


----------



## Red Sky (Jul 6, 2018)

The Flying Pig said:


> Keyboard warrior.



How would you know ?


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jul 6, 2018)

The Flying Pig said:


> I don't find it funny to come out with such tedious and attempted ridiculing remarks. But then again I have seen it all before.



Maybe don’t bring people’s families into it if you’re triggered so easily?


----------



## The39thStep (Jul 7, 2018)

Grump said:


> When I was a young person, a long time ago, we heard stories of 'bad boys' who would sew razor blades under the lapels of their jackets, so that if you grabbed then in a fight you would slice open your hands. It seems razor blades have a particular place in urban mythology, if I was more into art theory I would suggest this may be a Bunuel influenced fear of the damage a razor blade can do. Apart from Peaky Blinders, I don't think anyone really used razor blades, as opposed to razors, as a weapon.


The Peaky Blinders stuff is allegedly a myth as well


----------



## Grump (Jul 7, 2018)

The39thStep said:


> The Peaky Blinders stuff is allegedly a myth as well


How can I now watch my favourite TV series? Next you will be telling me there was never a place called Westoros,


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 7, 2018)

The39thStep said:


> The Peaky Blinders stuff is allegedly a myth as well


Newsflash: not everything on TV is gospel


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 7, 2018)

Grump said:


> How can I now watch my favourite TV series? Next you will be telling me there was never a place called Westoros,


Westeros up the way from wrexham


----------



## JuanTwoThree (Jul 7, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> not everything on TV is gospel



It depends: 

http://www.daystar.com/


----------



## Grump (Jul 7, 2018)

JuanTwoThree said:


> It depends:
> 
> http://www.daystar.com/


Good link, I watched half an hour of it and sent him $500 as he says he will pray for an cure for my arthritic knee and a guaranteed place in heaven.


----------



## Red Sky (Jul 7, 2018)

Grump said:


> Good link, I watched half an hour of it and sent him $500 as he says he will pray for an cure for my arthritic knee and a guaranteed place in heaven.



Hallelujah


----------



## LDC (Jul 7, 2018)

The Flying Pig said:


> Razor blades under stickers is 100% true. For those that have a family history in the great battle you would not even be asking the question.






Is this you The Flying Pig?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 7, 2018)

The Flying Pig said:


> I don't find it funny to come out with such tedious and attempted ridiculing remarks. But then again I have seen it all before.


As you never tíre of telling us. No one does it half so well as you, yet all you do is carp from the sidelines. Come down from the skies flying pig and lead us to glorious victory


----------



## The Flying Pig (Jul 8, 2018)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Is this you The Flying Pig?



No but he is one of my relatives.


----------



## Grump (Jul 8, 2018)

The Flying Pig said:


> No but he is one of my relatives.


Always thought he was a bit of a bore. Ooh, look at the tumbleweed rolling over my back garden...


----------



## justin credible (Jul 9, 2018)

I regularly removed fascist stickers from lampposts in Camden and never encountered a razor blade.  Doesn't mean it never happened but I never encountered one.


----------



## D'wards (Jul 9, 2018)

The rumour concerning razor blades in water chutes still makes me feel funny to this day


----------



## keybored (Jul 9, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> Taken loads of fash stickers down looking for razor blades but still have to buy my own




This sounds like a variation of the "Razor blades melted into the bottom of water slides" myth.


----------



## Grump (Jul 12, 2018)

Hi tec version, no razor blades, just wire a sign to tha mains.


----------



## keybored (Jul 12, 2018)

Grump said:


> Hi tec version, no razor blades, just wire a sign to tha mains.



That looks painfully faked.


----------



## Grump (Jul 12, 2018)

I don't think it is, apparently a lot of Trump supporters did the same thing.


----------



## Serge Forward (Jul 13, 2018)

In the mid 80s I removed a fash sticker with a razor blade from the subways near Aldgate tube. The thick cunts had stuck it on a light panel so you could actually see the silhouette of the blade underneath, for fuck sake.


----------



## Grump (Jul 13, 2018)

Sounds more like a piece of modern art than a trap for an unwary anti fascist.


----------



## Serge Forward (Jul 13, 2018)

You'd think... what with the Whitechapel art gallery nearby. But similar booby traps were found in the area without the atmospheric backlighting. So my money says it was a thick fascist wot dunnit.


----------



## PaulOK (Aug 3, 2018)

chilango said:


> Found a reference to it occuring in 1976.


Fascist activist Joe Owens was once convicted of sending letters with razor blades under the envelope flap to prominent Jewish people. This was in 1983 when he was in the BNP and he served 8 months.
Heard a rumour that the NF, BM and BNP did it with stickers on the street but doubt it was widespread. I used to tear down stickers all the time without incident . As a sideline Tony "pavement kisser" Lecomber once attacked someone at a railway station who he spotted tearing down a BNP sticker. He served time for it.


----------



## Idris2002 (Aug 4, 2018)

Just seen this handy tip on chitter:


----------



## 4eyes (Aug 22, 2018)

Fozzie Bear said:


> This cropped up again on twitter today as part of a discussion about NF stickers appearing around Camden.
> 
> Basically the story goes that one should be very careful when removing fascist stickers from lamp posts, walls, wherever, because they might have razor blades underneath them.
> 
> ...


Heard that it happened in Blackpool some years ago, if that's any use to you.


----------



## Sweet FA (Aug 22, 2018)

Idris2002 said:


> Just seen this handy tip on chitter:


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Sep 5, 2018)

Interesting to see this claim updated for the faultlines of 2018:



No photo, sadly.


----------



## Patteran (Sep 5, 2018)

Funny, that.

I wonder if the story originates with soldiers talking about the danger of booby-trapped porn mags/republican posters in the North of Ireland, & was distorted as it filtered through the far right?


----------



## leno (Sep 8, 2018)

Patteran said:


> Funny, that.
> 
> I wonder if the story originates with soldiers talking about the danger of booby-trapped porn mags/republican posters in the North of Ireland, & was distorted as it filtered through the far right?



Finally a question I can answer (I generally only speak when I need to know something). This rumour is an old NF one when posters were tacked up - and I didn't believe it then (it'd take too many to be effective). During AFA BNP B&H, everyone went back to paste when it wouldn't work and I can't see how it would work with posters.

My grandfather who never said he wasn't at Cable St said it was rumoured back then which is more likely but he didn't beleive it. I always thought it was an anl type's excuse for getting a paper cut.


----------



## Patteran (Sep 10, 2018)

Response from Mcr Transport Police. Twat.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 10, 2018)

Anyway if you use keys to deal with stickers you won't get cut


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Sep 11, 2018)

If you click on the twitter link I posted, the account has been suspended too.

If I'd had more time I would've done a screenshot but I expect one exists somewhere on the internet. Hey ho.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jul 28, 2021)

2021 remix:


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 28, 2021)

When I had to do post opening as part of a job many years ago, we always used letter openers and never, under any circumstances, used our fingers to open the envelopes.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 28, 2021)

Fozzie Bear said:


> 2021 remix:
> 
> View attachment 280871


Shit, will warn people, thanks for this!


----------



## hitmouse (Jul 28, 2021)

I'm never a fan of "grassing as activism", but I suppose it's probably worth reporting the pages advertised on that shit?


----------



## klang (Jul 28, 2021)

Fozzie Bear said:


> 2021 remix:
> 
> View attachment 280871


shows how concerned about the wellbeing of their fellow human beings they really are


----------



## klang (Jul 28, 2021)

ddraig said:


> Shit, will warn people, thanks for this!


cunty as it is, i don't think it's too common. too much of a faff when a sticker blitz has to be fast and high dens to be effective.
(still, good to be safe and to expect the worst)


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jul 28, 2021)

farmerbarleymow said:


> When I had to do post opening as part of a job many years ago, we always used letter openers and never, under any circumstances, used our fingers to open the envelopes.



Ditto.

We've had blades in recent postal vote envelopes


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 28, 2021)

I find a table knife  useful for removing stickers. A scraper is handy too. But I've never encountered razor blades under the various far-right stickers I've removed in my area or anywhere else. Yet.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 28, 2021)

Fozzie Bear said:


> 2021 remix:
> 
> View attachment 280871


What absolute cunts


----------



## hitmouse (Jul 28, 2021)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Ditto.
> 
> We've had blades in recent postal vote envelopes


Who the fuck does that? I can understand the mentality of "I want to harm whoever tries removing this shitty propaganda", but what's the logic in "I wish harm on whoever... tries to count my vote?"


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jul 28, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Who the fuck does that? I can understand the mentality of "I want to harm whoever tries removing this shitty propaganda", but what's the logic in "I wish harm on whoever... tries to count my vote?"



I suspect they hadn't voted tbh - thankfully no harm done


----------



## klang (Jul 28, 2021)

broken glass in wall paper glue is another classic to make sure the opposition feel it when pulling down posters.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 28, 2021)

farmerbarleymow said:


> When I had to do post opening as part of a job many years ago, we always used letter openers and never, under any circumstances, used our fingers to open the envelopes.





Throbbing Angel said:


> We've had blades in recent postal vote envelopes



I had a temporary job in a local DVLA office a few years back (just before the cameron government shut them down) and there was a machine to x-ray the post for suspicious objects


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 29, 2021)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Ditto.
> 
> We've had blades in recent postal vote envelopes


We had a jiffy bag full of shit once, and the most memorable was someone sending in what they said was a haemorrhoid they'd had removed.  As you do.  

People are strange.


----------



## hitmouse (Jul 29, 2021)

Oh yeah, this is bringing back memories of the time I worked in a job where someone unhappy with our customer service posted us some paper they'd wiped their arse on, with a note saying "keep the change".


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 29, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Oh yeah, this is bringing back memories of the time I worked in a job where someone unhappy with our customer service posted us some paper they'd wiped their arse on, with a note saying "keep the change".


I always thoroughly washed my hands after sorting out the post as you never knew what people had done to the letters.  Quite a few had odd stains on them...


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jul 29, 2021)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I always thoroughly washed my hands after sorting out the post as you never knew what people had done to the letters.  Quite a few had odd stains on them...


I once worked as a temp on one of the big share issues (I'm not proud of it). Basically just opening envelopes and taking staples out of cheques. With a wanker supervisor breathing down your neck.

All work stopped when someone opened an envelope to find a double page porn spread, with "hello can I have some shares please?" written on it in black marker pen.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 29, 2021)

klang said:


> broken glass in wall paper glue is another classic to make sure the opposition feel it when pulling down posters.


Never heard of this before. Did you ever encounter it?


----------



## klang (Jul 29, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Never heard of this before. Did you ever encounter it?


i did but from 'our' side


----------



## two sheds (Jul 29, 2021)

This been posted? 









						Woman 'cuts hand' after removing anti-mask poster with razor hidden behind | ITV News
					

Layla said she was left needing medical treatment after being cut by a razor blade that was glued to the back of an anti-mask poster in Cardiff. | ITV News Wales




					www.itv.com
				




you fucking hope they've got fingerprints

eta from reddit: 


> Full disclosure, I am the aforementioned woman, also, _that editorialised headline_, oof...
> 'needing medical treatment' translates to 'glued my hand together and got some blood tests just in case'
> You'll be glad to know that my hand is healing up nicely now, and that the Police are working to find whoever put the poster there!


----------



## ddraig (Jul 29, 2021)

two sheds said:


> This been posted?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, that's why thread was bumped


----------



## ddraig (Jul 29, 2021)

They're going to be proper targeted now! :/


----------



## hitmouse (Jul 29, 2021)

Just checked and that instagram page is still up, if anyone wants to do a bit of reporting.
eta this is just an instagram comment so take with as much salt as you like, but there is someone on there saying "the police have been informed and the identity of the person behind this account and the Twitter has been revealed and passed on to them. It won’t be long before they’re arrested, questioned, and exposed."


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 30, 2021)

farmerbarleymow said:


> We had a jiffy bag full of shit once, and the most memorable was someone sending in what they said was a haemorrhoid they'd had removed.  As you do.
> 
> People are strange.


I once wiped my arse (after taking a shit) with a Conservative Party leaflet/flyer thingy around election time and sent it by post to the publishers/printers address that was in small print 

That was over 10 years ago now. Great days.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 30, 2021)

Count Cuckula said:


> I once wiped my arse (after taking a shit) with a Conservative Party leaflet/flyer thingy around election time and sent it by post to the publishers/printers address that was in small print
> 
> That was over 10 years ago now. Great days.


You missed a trick, I suspect, by using a stamp. Or did you make them pay and collect it from the po?


----------



## josef1878 2.0 (Jul 31, 2021)

Count Cuckula said:


> I once wiped my arse (after taking a shit) with a Conservative Party leaflet/flyer thingy around election time and sent it by post to the publishers/printers address that was in small print
> 
> That was over 10 years ago now. Great days.


Why would you wipe your arse if you hadn't had a shit? Do you leak?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 31, 2021)

Count Cuckula said:


> I once wiped my arse (after taking a shit) with a Conservative Party leaflet/flyer thingy around election time and sent it by post to the publishers/printers address that was in small print
> 
> That was over 10 years ago now. Great days.


Tempting though it may be as the tories are cunts, it really is horrible to have to deal with that sort of stuff when it arrives in the post.  If they reported it to the police, a DNA test could be run too, so unless you've never given a sample it's probably an unwise thing to do.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 31, 2021)

josef1878 2.0 said:


> Why would you wipe your arse if you hadn't had a shit? Do you leak?



Post you quote says he took a shit, tbf


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 31, 2021)

josef1878 2.0 said:


> Why would you wipe your arse if you hadn't had a shit? Do you leak?


These days I leak out of my stomach - or what's left of it.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 31, 2021)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Tempting though it may be as the tories are cunts, it really is horrible to have to deal with that sort of stuff when it arrives in the post.  If they reported it to the police, a DNA test could be run too, so unless you've never given a sample it's probably an unwise thing to do.


Don't think I've ever given the piggies a DNA sample - why would I?

And fuck people who print torie shit. If they print toxic shit they can get toxic shit back


----------



## maomao (Jul 31, 2021)

Count Cuckula said:


> Don't think I've ever given the piggies a DNA sample - why would I?
> 
> And fuck people who print torie shit. If they print toxic shit they can get toxic shit back


Why would you send it to the printer? Send it to the prospective candidate's office, your local party or Tory headquarters but not the printer ffs. That's a bit like going to Tory party conference with a rifle and assassinating the caterers.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 31, 2021)

maomao said:


> Why would you send it to the printer? Send it to the prospective candidate's office, your local party or Tory headquarters but not the printer ffs. That's a bit like going to Tory party conference with a rifle and assassinating the caterers.


Oh well


----------



## klang (Jul 31, 2021)

maomao said:


> Why would you send it to the printer? Send it to the prospective candidate's office, your local party or Tory headquarters but not the printer ffs. That's a bit like going to Tory party conference with a rifle and assassinating the caterers.


'feed a tory' sounds like one of cameron's campaigns.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 31, 2021)

maomao said:


> Why would you send it to the printer? Send it to the prospective candidate's office, your local party or Tory headquarters but not the printer ffs. That's a bit like going to Tory party conference with a rifle and assassinating the caterers.


You comment on this like I only just did it the other day. It was years ago and theres fuck all I can do about it now anyway


----------



## hitmouse (Jul 31, 2021)

Count Cuckula said:


> Don't think I've ever given the piggies a DNA sample - why would I?








						2. What Happens When I Get Arrested? | Green and Black Cross
					

legal help for protestors & activists




					greenandblackcross.org
				






> You will get *‘booked in’* at the police station. *Your personal belongings will be taken from you*. These are listed on the custody record and usually you will be asked to sign to say that the list is correct. You do not have to sign, but if you do, you should sign immediately below the last line, so that the police can’t add something incriminating to the list. You should also refuse to sign for something which isn’t yours, or which could be incriminating. They will ask you all kinds of questions about who you are and what you do (see above).
> 
> They will take your *photograph*. You don’t have to comply, but they are allowed to use “reasonable force” to view your face.
> 
> ...


----------



## maomao (Jul 31, 2021)

Count Cuckula said:


> You comment on this like I only just did it the other day. It was years ago and theres fuck all I can do about it now anyway


I have no idea when, or indeed if, you did it; I'm just saying it was out of order targeting the printer. Even if the boss was a raving Tory it probably wouldn't be him opening the post.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 1, 2021)

Count Cuckula said:


> You comment on this like I only just did it the other day. It was years ago and theres fuck all I can do about it now anyway


Make a donation to the tory party to atone for your sins.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 1, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> 2. What Happens When I Get Arrested? | Green and Black Cross
> 
> 
> legal help for protestors & activists
> ...


the last time i was arrested, in 2010, it was to prevent a breach of the peace and at the station they asked if i'd like to give a dna sample and have my prints taken etc. i said i'd really rather not, but i didn't suppose it would make any difference. but to my great surprise they said that as i hadn't actually been arrested for a crime it was up to me. so i just mouldered in a cell for a few hours.


----------



## D'wards (Aug 1, 2021)

Pal of mine worked in the post room in Nestles in Croydon. 

They constantly got abusive letters and it all just went straight in the bin. No one on management even knew of it let alone read it


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 1, 2021)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Tempting though it may be as the tories are cunts, it really is horrible to have to deal with that sort of stuff when it arrives in the post.  If they reported it to the police, a DNA test could be run too, so unless you've never given a sample it's probably an unwise thing to do.


Several posters now stuck with CAN YOU EXTRACT DNA FROM HUMAN SHIT? on their search histories


----------



## Saul Goodman (Aug 1, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> Several posters now stuck with CAN YOU EXTRACT DNA FROM HUMAN SHIT? on their search histories


Nah, it's not human shit, it's bullshit.


----------



## bimble (Sep 8, 2021)

Fecking hell.








						London transport staff warned of razors inside Covid conspiracy posters
					

TfL says ‘propaganda posters’ spreading vaccination untruths have been placed on doors and walls




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## StoneRoad (Sep 8, 2021)

Always scrap them off with a blunt screwdriver / chisel or similar [I work with wood so have a legitimate reason to carry such things in my tool roll / box / bag.]

or deface with wide black perm sharpie ...

Luckily our local nutjob hasn't stuck anything on lamp-posts or walls.


----------



## Sue (Sep 8, 2021)

maomao said:


> Why would you send it to the printer? Send it to the prospective candidate's office, your local party or Tory headquarters but not the printer ffs. *That's a bit like going to Tory party conference with a rifle and assassinating the caterers.*


OTOH, the egg sarnies are often really bad at these events...


----------



## fishfinger (Sep 8, 2021)

Sue said:


> OTOH, the egg sarnies are often really bad at these events...


I thought that was direct action against the stench of the tories.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Oct 5, 2021)

Watch it if in Kent


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 5, 2021)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Watch it if in Kent



Yeh always use a key or petrol lighter fluid


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Oct 5, 2021)

How to win people over to your cause.


----------



## Sue (Oct 5, 2021)

Magnus McGinty said:


> How to win people over to your cause.


Well if you're trying to remove them, seems you've already chosen your side, eh?


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Oct 5, 2021)

Sue said:


> Well if you're trying to remove them, seems you've already chosen your side, eh?



Good point. These have been appearing on the tube as mentioned upthread. Tube workers assigned to such tasks have specialist gloves (as with needles under seats etc). More problematic for those performing it as a civic duty.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 5, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Yeh always use a key or petrol lighter fluid


After the first few Yale-shaped stab marks and in-country immolations most should have given up attempting to sticker their shit 👍


----------



## Badgers (Oct 5, 2021)

Or wait to you seem someone about to stick them up and stab the key in their eye? 

Cutting out the middle man so to speak


----------



## ddraig (Jan 26, 2022)

Mentioned in this report of 53 yr old arrested for stickers "directed towards the transgender community" in Newport, South Wales








						Newport: Woman, 53, arrested over 'abusive' stickers
					

Stickers "directed towards the transgender community" found on lampposts in city, prompting arrest.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				






> The public has been advised not to remove posters in Newport after sharp objects had been found behind them.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jan 26, 2022)

Oh that's interesting ddraig 

Freedom just posted something about the alleged stickerer:








						Extending solidarity to people who hate us
					

A transphobe in Newport got arrested recently for posting hate materials. She says that these were just feminist and “did not mention [trans people] even once”. The stickers and posters…




					freedomnews.org.uk


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jan 26, 2022)

I agree with the Freedom article, that getting the old bill involved with removing stickers is a terrible idea. I just took down about twenty anti-vaxx / new world order stickers this morning and have taken to carrying various objects with me to help with that. I see it as a civic duty, really, same as when you used to find NF stickers around the place.

Also in over 35 years of removing stickers I've never found any sharp objects underneath them, so the risk seems to be quite low...


----------



## hitmouse (Jan 26, 2022)

"spraying stickers" is weird language as well, hard to tell from that whether she had a particularly high-tech stickering mechanism, which I suppose would make sense if you were messing around with glass and pins and stuff, or if Gwent Heddlu just had a weird choice of words there?


----------



## hitmouse (Jan 26, 2022)

And yeah, solid, principled stance from Moore there. Reading over the (BBC) article again, I'm now confused as to whether the woman was arrested for sticking up stuff that had sharp objects behind it, or at least matched the description of stuff that did, or whether "The public has been advised not to remove posters in Newport after sharp objects had been found behind them" is to do with unrelated (e.g., antivax?) materials?


----------



## ddraig (Jan 26, 2022)

hitmouse said:


> "spraying stickers" is weird language as well, hard to tell from that whether she had a particularly high-tech stickering mechanism, which I suppose would make sense if you were messing around with glass and pins and stuff, or if Gwent Heddlu just had a weird choice of words there?


probably the headlice of Gwent being the thick cunts they are!

Loads of terfs in the replies deliberately posting the unoffending sticker


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jan 26, 2022)

hitmouse said:


> And yeah, solid, principled stance from Moore there. Reading over the (BBC) article again, I'm now confused as to whether the woman was arrested for sticking up stuff that had sharp objects behind it, or at least matched the description of stuff that did, or whether "The public has been advised not to remove posters in Newport after sharp objects had been found behind them" is to do with unrelated (e.g., antivax?) materials?



Criminal damage and causing offence suggests that they are doing her just for the stickers and not sharp objects. Be interesting to see what she gets charged with, if anything.


----------



## Gromit (Jan 26, 2022)

Fozzie Bear said:


> I agree with the Freedom article, that getting the old bill involved with removing stickers is a terrible idea. I just took down about twenty anti-vaxx / new world order stickers this morning and have taken to carrying various objects with me to help with that. I see it as a civic duty, really, same as when you used to find NF stickers around the place.
> 
> Also in over 35 years of removing stickers I've never found any sharp objects underneath them, so the risk seems to be quite low...








						London transport staff warned of razors inside Covid conspiracy posters | Vaccines and immunisation | The Guardian
					

TfL says ‘propaganda posters’ spreading vaccination untruths have been placed on doors and walls




					amp.theguardian.com


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jan 26, 2022)

Gromit said:


> London transport staff warned of razors inside Covid conspiracy posters | Vaccines and immunisation | The Guardian
> 
> 
> TfL says ‘propaganda posters’ spreading vaccination untruths have been placed on doors and walls
> ...


That's interesting, Gromit - thanks.

It looks like TfL were reporting on the Cardiff incident that someone posted about upthread. Which is fair enough, but as they say in the report, no razors under posters seem to have been found on the TfL network.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 26, 2022)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Criminal damage and causing offence suggests that they are doing her just for the stickers and not sharp objects. Be interesting to see what she gets charged with, if anything.


I don't think they were doing sharp objects from my reading, just gwent plod suggesting there may be some so the public shouldn't remove?


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jan 28, 2022)

ddraig said:


> I don't think they were doing sharp objects from my reading, just gwent plod suggesting there may be some so the public shouldn't remove?


It is a bit vague but:

"This public safety message was intended to make the public aware of the dangers of potentially removing a poster, after glass and pins had been stuck behind the posters," said Supt Vicki Townsend.


----------



## co-op (Jan 28, 2022)

TRAs have been reporting being cut by objects behind feminist stickers and the police are responding to those reports. It'll be bullshit, it always is, first heard these stories in the 70s, they've never had any substance. 

A bit like the political leafleting person who "had the ends of their fingers bitten off by a doberman" etc, heard that one a few times.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 28, 2022)

co-op said:


> TRAs have been reporting being cut by objects behind feminist stickers and the police are responding to those reports. It'll be bullshit, it always is, first heard these stories in the 70s, they've never had any substance.
> 
> A bit like the political leafleting person who "had the ends of their fingers bitten off by a doberman" etc, heard that one a few times.


Someone in Cardiff did get their hand cut removing stickers a few months ago
e2a - oh and fuck your agenda btw


----------



## co-op (Jan 28, 2022)

ddraig said:


> Someone in Cardiff did get their hand cut removing stickers a few months ago
> e2a - oh and fuck your agenda btw




"someone"..."a few months ago"....

Not with a razor blade under a sticker, that's just horseshit.

And fuck you too, you twerp.


----------



## Sweet FA (Jan 28, 2022)

You're a blatant transphobic cunt co-op, fuck off.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jan 28, 2022)

Fozzie Bear said:


> 2021 remix:
> 
> View attachment 280871


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jan 28, 2022)

There you go co-op - see the quoted post above.

And maybe read the rest of the thread.


----------



## Serge Forward (Jan 28, 2022)

co-op said:


> "someone"..."a few months ago"....
> 
> Not with a razor blade under a sticker, that's just horseshit.
> 
> And fuck you too, you twerp.


I once found a fash sticker in Whitechapel with a razor blade under it. So I can categorically state it's not horseshit.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jan 28, 2022)

Folk shouldn't be removing stickers with fingers anyway given there's tools that do it better and more safely.


----------



## StoneRoad (Jan 28, 2022)

Yeah, I always use a paint scraper [the type that holds a craft or box-cutter type blade].

Or a really large black perm marker to obscure text if I don't have time to scrape it off.


I had a field day removing blood-sport supporting ones off the back of road signs, back in the day.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jan 28, 2022)

StoneRoad said:


> Yeah, I always use a paint scraper


Good enough for the task. And wear some decent gloves. Job done.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 28, 2022)

co-op said:


> TRAs have been reporting being cut by objects behind feminist stickers and the police are responding to those reports. It'll be bullshit, it always is, first heard these stories in the 70s, they've never had any substance.
> 
> A bit like the political leafleting person who "had the ends of their fingers bitten off by a doberman" etc, heard that one a few times.



You've been proved wrong, now.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jan 28, 2022)

I think it‘s interesting subject - seems like it does happen, but not often. So it operates as folklore really. Passed around as an anecdote with a grain of (sharp) truth in it.


----------



## co-op (Jan 28, 2022)

Sweet FA said:


> You're a blatant transphobic cunt co-op, fuck off.



Fuck off with your misogynistic language you creepy little toad.


----------



## Serge Forward (Jan 28, 2022)

Rare but it happens, and you only have to come a cropper once. Meanwhile co-op is talking horseshit.


----------



## co-op (Jan 28, 2022)

Fozzie Bear said:


> I think it‘s interesting subject - seems like it does happen, but not often. So it operates as folklore really. Passed around as an anecdote with a grain of (sharp) truth in it.



Nah it's bullshit, classic urban myth, I think most people on here with any brains or experience probably know that and would admit it in normal circs but y'know, TRANS so brains are out the window.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jan 28, 2022)

It’s almost as if some people come to this thread with preconceived ideas and are so blinded by their defence of a particular ideology that they can’t engage with what’s written here.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jan 28, 2022)

I should probably try and write something about it.


----------



## co-op (Jan 28, 2022)

Fozzie Bear said:


> There you go co-op - see the quoted post above.
> 
> And maybe read the rest of the thread.



That tweet (the N3KOCardiff) one is from a serial fantasist called Layla Stokes who probably has pretty major mental health problems and makes a lot of shit up. I wouldn't rest too much of your personal credibility on anything they say.  

But it’s almost as if some people come to this thread with preconceived ideas and are so blinded by their defence of a particular ideology that they can’t engage with reality on this subject.

LS is almost certainly the person who reported Jenni Swayne to Gwent police and claimed there were razor blades under the stickers.


----------



## co-op (Jan 28, 2022)

This is LS, also currently claiming on another medium that they have been accused by an ex of raping them but this was - according to LS - while they were a different personality so they don't know if they've done it.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jan 28, 2022)

It’s mad that these Tenants and Residents Associations went back in time to the 1980s and did the same thing then.


----------



## co-op (Jan 28, 2022)

Meanwhile Gwent Police arrest JS on LS's word, hold her for 13 hours, search her home with a warrant, take away gender critical books and her phone (still not returned) and inform the media of this bullshit razor blades story that only the unbelievably gullible would swallow and the U75 anarchists squirm a little  bit and try to continue to believe that transpeople are the most marginalised and vulnerable etc. Doesn't look like it,


----------



## co-op (Jan 28, 2022)

Fozzie Bear said:


> It’s mad that these Tenants and Residents Associations went back in time to the 1980s and did the same thing then.



It's that doberman, it has access to a time machine. That's why it bit the fingers off those canvassers, it couldn't operate it with its paws.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jan 28, 2022)

None of this changes my overall position though, which is that people should ignore Gwent police’s advice and remove poisonous stickers from their communities, be they fascist, anti-vaxx or transphobic. It’s cheap, it’s fun, it’s your social duty.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jan 28, 2022)

co-op said:


> Meanwhile Gwent Police arrest JS on LS's word, hold her for 13 hours, search her home with a warrant, take away gender critical books and her phone (still not returned) and inform the media of this bullshit razor blades story that only the unbelievably gullible would swallow and the U75 anarchists squirm a little  bit and try to continue to believe that transpeople are the most marginalised and vulnerable etc. Doesn't look like it,


The cops have treated someone badly you say? What is the world coming to?









						Extending solidarity to people who hate us
					

A transphobe in Newport got arrested recently for posting hate materials. She says that these were just feminist and “did not mention [trans people] even once”. The stickers and posters…




					freedomnews.org.uk
				




“As an anarchist feminist I stand against the police in general. Sometimes I pick and choose the degree to which I emphasise that belief. But I think it matters to uphold this belief when someone is being victimised for stickering or graffiti, even if they’re a transphobe”


----------



## co-op (Jan 28, 2022)

Fozzie Bear said:


> None of this changes my overall position though, which is that people should ignore Gwent police’s advice and remove poisonous stickers from their communities, be they fascist, anti-vaxx or transphobic. It’s cheap, it’s fun, it’s your social duty.



Go for it by all means but do try not to repeat utter crap spouted on SM and used by the police to harass feminist activists. Because you just look like a tit when you do that.


----------



## co-op (Jan 28, 2022)

Fozzie Bear said:


> The cops have treated someone badly you say? What is the world coming to?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes I read that and she comes over as someone with some genuine integrity and brains compared to some of the numpties on this thread.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jan 28, 2022)

Some of us have the Trans thread on ignore. So if you could continue this discussion there it would be most appreciated.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jan 28, 2022)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Some of us have the Trans thread on ignore. So if you could continue this discussion there it would be most appreciated.


Fair point. I think I’m done with this aspect of it.


----------



## co-op (Jan 28, 2022)

Serge Forward said:


> Rare but it happens, and you only have to come a cropper once. Meanwhile co-op is talking horseshit.



 

Tell me again about your encounter with a razor blade in Whitechapel   



Dear oh dear.


----------



## hitmouse (Jan 28, 2022)

co-op said:


> Yes I read that and she comes over as someone with some genuine integrity and brains compared to some of the numpties on this thread.


Who on this thread do you think has disagreed with that article?


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jan 28, 2022)

Trans thread >>>>>


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 28, 2022)

co-op said:


> but y'know, TRANS so brains are out the window.



What does this mean?


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jan 28, 2022)

krtek a houby said:


> What does this mean?


It means go and have your argument on that thread.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 28, 2022)

Magnus McGinty said:


> It means go and have your argument on that thread.


Wasn't asking you


----------



## tonysingh (Jan 28, 2022)

There have been few far right plus a few anti vax stickers popping up around Medway. Instead of removing them or scribbling over them, i like to place anti racist/pro lgbt/left wing etc stickers over the top. I like to feel that enrages the fash even more.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jan 28, 2022)

So I know how this is gonna go now and I will bid you all good night.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 28, 2022)

co-op is banned from this thread


----------



## keybored (Jan 29, 2022)

hitmouse said:


> "spraying stickers" is weird language as well, hard to tell from that whether she had a particularly high-tech stickering mechanism, which I suppose would make sense if you were messing around with glass and pins and stuff, or if Gwent Heddlu just had a weird choice of words there?


Could mean spray adhesive, less messy and easier to carry around than a bucket of paste


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 29, 2022)

keybored said:


> Could mean spray adhesive, less messy and easier to carry around than a bucket of paste


spraying posters, perhaps, spraying stickers sounds peculiar


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 29, 2022)

FridgeMagnet said:


> co-op is banned from this thread


turned out nice again


----------



## kenny g (Jan 29, 2022)

keybored said:


> Could mean spray adhesive, less messy and easier to carry around than a bucket of paste


My God, how times have changed.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 29, 2022)

My God, it's full of sprays


----------



## keybored (Jan 29, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> spraying posters, perhaps, spraying stickers sounds peculiar


I'm thinking if someone doesn't want to shell out for a label printer or sticky-back paper they would just use an ordinary ink jet onto cheap A4, cut them down, spray and stick. But yeah, "spraying stickers" is odd wording.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 29, 2022)

keybored said:


> I'm thinking if someone doesn't want to shell out for a label printer or sticky-back paper they would just use an ordinary ink jet onto cheap A4, cut them down, spray and stick. But yeah, "spraying stickers" is odd wording.


whatever sticks your sticker i suppose


----------



## ddraig (Jan 29, 2022)

co-op said:


> "someone"..."a few months ago"....
> 
> Not with a razor blade under a sticker, that's just horseshit.
> 
> And fuck you too, you twerp.


You're 100% wrong so apology appreciated


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 29, 2022)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Good enough for the task. And wear some decent gloves. Job done.


keys do the trick.


----------



## not henry (Jan 29, 2022)

Serge Forward said:


> I once found a fash sticker in Whitechapel with a razor blade under it. So I can categorically state it's not horseshit.


wtf when did that happen. did you report it?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 29, 2022)

not henry said:


> wtf when did that happen. did you report it?


you're new round these parts, i can tell


----------



## Serge Forward (Jan 29, 2022)

not henry said:


> wtf when did that happen. did you report it?


Whitechapel BNP in the 80s? Who would I report it to? Leman Street cop shop? 

The thick cunts had put the sticker over a light in the subway so you could actually see the razor before removing it


----------



## TopCat (Jan 29, 2022)

co-op said:


> That tweet (the N3KOCardiff) one is from a serial fantasist called Layla Stokes who probably has pretty major mental health problems and makes a lot of shit up. I wouldn't rest too much of your personal credibility on anything they say.
> 
> But it’s almost as if some people come to this thread with preconceived ideas and are so blinded by their defence of a particular ideology that they can’t engage with reality on this subject.
> 
> LS is almost certainly the person who reported Jenni Swayne to Gwent police and claimed there were razor blades under the stickers.


Can you take you transphobic shite and fuck off back to that shrinking toxic corner you usually inhabit?


----------



## not henry (Jan 29, 2022)

Serge Forward said:


> Whitechapel BNP in the 80s? Who would I report it to? Leman Street cop shop?


thats what I thought. My considerations on such an event would not even contemplate contacting authorities (as you say who to contact) but at the same time have you any contemporaneous accounts of the occurrence. It feels as if we are so close to the source of an urban myth that we must pursue it a little further. If it were me, I would have been telling everyone who would listen. Maybe you are the source of the entire subject genre. (I did not say myth because i think it is untrue, rather that is how it is referred to)


----------



## Serge Forward (Jan 29, 2022)

I did tell everyone. I'm still telling them now 

 No, I haven't any more recent examples.


----------



## not henry (Jan 29, 2022)

Serge Forward said:


> I did tell everyone. I'm still telling them now
> 
> No, I haven't any more recent examples.


I am not asking for recent examples. I am asking for contemporaneous back up of what you say happened, and if as you say you told everyone, then everyone can back up your account


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 29, 2022)

not henry said:


> I am not asking for recent examples. I am asking for contemporaneous back up of what you say happened, and if as you say you told everyone, then everyone can back up your account


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 29, 2022)

not henry said:


> thats what I thought. My considerations on such an event would not even contemplate contacting authorities (as you say who to contact) but at the same time have you any contemporaneous accounts of the occurrence. It feels as if we are so close to the source of an urban myth that we must pursue it a little further. If it were me, I would have been telling everyone who would listen. Maybe you are the source of the entire subject genre. (I did not say myth because i think it is untrue, rather that is how it is referred to)


----------



## not henry (Jan 29, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


>


The other poster obviously confused contemporary with contemporaneous which is why I said I was not looking for more recent examples.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 29, 2022)

not henry said:


> The other poster obviously confused contemporary with contemporaneous which is why I said I was not looking for more recent examples.


tell me, have you any examples of things you told people 40 years ago which you can corroborate through their evidence?


----------



## hitmouse (Jan 29, 2022)

not henry said:


> thats what I thought. My considerations on such an event would not even contemplate contacting authorities (as you say who to contact) but at the same time have you any contemporaneous accounts of the occurrence. It feels as if we are so close to the source of an urban myth that we must pursue it a little further. If it were me, I would have been telling everyone who would listen. Maybe you are the source of the entire subject genre. (I did not say myth because i think it is untrue, rather that is how it is referred to)


Fwiw, here are some earlier posts from the thread, that seem to pre-date Serge's account:


chilango said:


> Found a reference to it occuring in 1976.





PaulOK said:


> Fascist activist Joe Owens was once convicted of sending letters with razor blades under the envelope flap to prominent Jewish people. This was in 1983 when he was in the BNP and he served 8 months.
> Heard a rumour that the NF, BM and BNP did it with stickers on the street but doubt it was widespread. I used to tear down stickers all the time without incident . As a sideline Tony "pavement kisser" Lecomber once attacked someone at a railway station who he spotted tearing down a BNP sticker. He served time for it.


As far as I can tell, everyone seems to agree that it seems to be something that has happened, but is extremely rare, so I'm not quite sure why this is such a controversial thread?


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jan 29, 2022)

Yeah, & properly reinforces the fact, that co-op is truly a colossal fuckin’ transphobic cunt.


----------



## not henry (Jan 29, 2022)

Original testimony/accounts are so important as once they have been percolated through someone else, they are not the same.
My interest was piqued because someone claimed to have witnessed something that I have been aware of for many years but had always happened to a friend or friend of such. Now here was someone claiming to be an original source. I asked for verification. I thought that I asked in a polite, reasonable and non judgemental manner. 
On being asked if I could verify things from forty years ago or not, then some I could  and some not depending on the importance of the situation.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 29, 2022)

krtek a houby said:


> You've been proved wrong, now.


he's been proved a wrong 'un time and time again


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 29, 2022)

not henry said:


> Original testimony/accounts are so important as once they have been percolated through someone else, they are not the same.
> My interest was piqued because someone claimed to have witnessed something that I have been aware of for many years but had always happened to a friend or friend of such. Now here was someone claiming to be an original source. I asked for verification. I thought that I asked in a polite, reasonable and non judgemental manner.
> On being asked if I could verify things from forty years ago or not, then some I could  and some not depending on the importance of the situation.




it's not all about you


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jan 29, 2022)

There is also this blog:









						Urban Legend? Razor Blades Behind Posters - Beachcombing's Bizarre History Blog
					

I’ve never heard of these shenanigans before but my immediate reaction is ‘urban legend’. In urban legends, remember, ‘razor blades’ are put in everything from Halloween sweets or apples (US) to lipstick (Iran), to slides (stuck there with chewing gum) so why not behind posters? After all, ‘if...




					www.strangehistory.net
				




Which includes a number of references to press reports:

National Front posters at Warwick University (Cov Ev Tel, 25 May, 10). 
In 1983 razors were found behind racist posters in Liverpool (Liv Ech, 31 May, 3). 
Then in 1986 a student at Brunel University was accused of putting razors behind ‘right wing posters’ (apparently pro-South African: Ux Gaz 7 Aug, 14).


----------



## not henry (Jan 29, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> it's not all about you


The language is rather clumsy


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jan 29, 2022)

Also a few references of fascist scumbags sending razors through the post (which is not the same thing, but does demonstrate the lengths they will go to and tactics they will use):

In 1983, National Front activist Joe Owens was convicted of sending razor blades under the flap of envelopes to prominent Jewish people in Liverpool. He was sentenced to 12 months in prison. [Joe Owens – Action! Race War To Door Wars (self-published 2007)].

Graham Paton of the fringe National Socialist Action Party was convicted in 1986 for sending a concealed razor blade to an anti-apartheid activist.

Something similar seems to have happened during the Bolton Council elections in 2007, when a candidate from the far right Veritas Party was sent a razor blade by an anonymous dickhead claiming to be a BNP supporter Probe into razor blade hate mail

Combat 18 in 2007: Anti-semitic attacks hit record high following Lebanon war


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 29, 2022)

coventry evening telegraph 26.5.1976


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jan 29, 2022)

hitmouse said:


> Fwiw, here are some earlier posts from the thread, that seem to pre-date Serge's account:
> 
> 
> As far as I can tell, everyone seems to agree that it seems to be something that has happened, but is extremely rare, so I'm not quite sure why this is such a controversial thread?


I think people like to be very certain and black and white about these things? Either someone told them about it happening and they think it is "true" (and widespread) or they refuse to believe it because it's an urban myth? 

As you say, it's not difficult to reach a more nuanced position on this, especially if you have spent more than five minutes actually reading this thread.


----------



## StoneRoad (Jan 29, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> View attachment 307946
> View attachment 307947
> View attachment 307948


Fuck me, I was at the Lanch in Coventry in 1976.
I do remember our Student's Union telling people to be "very careful" when removing offensive [fash] posters ...


----------



## kenny g (Jan 29, 2022)

StoneRoad said:


> Fuck me, I was at the Lanch in Coventry in 1976.
> I do remember our Student's Union telling people to be "very careful" when removing offensive [fash] posters ...


I wonder what an NF disciplinary tribunal was like, and what kind of punishments were meted out?


----------



## Kevbad the Bad (Jan 29, 2022)

kenny g said:


> I wonder what an NF disciplinary tribunal was like, and what kind of punishments were meted out?


They probably made you read Peace News out loud.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jan 29, 2022)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Also a few references of fascist scumbags sending razors through the post (which is not the same thing, but does demonstrate the lengths they will go to and tactics they will use):
> 
> In 1983, National Front activist Joe Owens was convicted of sending razor blades under the flap of envelopes to prominent Jewish people in Liverpool. He was sentenced to 12 months in prison. [Joe Owens – Action! Race War To Door Wars (self-published 2007)].
> 
> ...



And nails in bombs from Copeland.


----------



## TopCat (Jan 29, 2022)

Kevbad the Bad said:


> They probably made you read Peace News out loud.


I remember 1983 or so and Peace News was about as radical as it got. I was in teenage despair.


----------



## Serge Forward (Jan 29, 2022)

not henry said:


> Original testimony/accounts are so important as once they have been percolated through someone else, they are not the same.
> My interest was piqued because someone claimed to have witnessed something that I have been aware of for many years but had always happened to a friend or friend of such. Now here was someone claiming to be an original source. I asked for verification. I thought that I asked in a polite, reasonable and non judgemental manner.
> On being asked if I could verify things from forty years ago or not, then some I could  and some not depending on the importance of the situation.


So you want me to find people I knew in the mid 80s in a place I haven't been to in over 20 years so they can verify? Tough demand that.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jan 29, 2022)

The internet demands evidence.  
On the balance of probabilities it has to be true as fash are the type of shitcunts to do it.
But it wouldn’t be a regular manoeuvre as being caught with razor blades whilst committing criminal damage will up the ante somewhat when placed in front of the beak.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 29, 2022)

I mean, while I suspect the razorblades thing is unusual, it's generally good advice to use an implement to scrape stickers off regardless, so the idea serves a useful purpose either way. It's much better to use a 50p or something than your fingernails. Imagine what you could catch.


----------



## not henry (Jan 29, 2022)

Serge Forward said:


> So you want me to find people I knew in the mid 80s in a place I haven't been to in over 20 years so they can verify? Tough demand that.


Please do not do anything that could possibly incommode you. in eight pages of Urban and all of the google searches there is not one other claim by anybody to have been a personal victim and as such it could have been an interesting avenue in which to get more information in order to understand this phenomena better.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 29, 2022)

Serge Forward said:


> So you want me to find people I knew in the mid 80s in a place I haven't been to in over 20 years so they can verify? Tough demand that.



you should have taken a photo on your phone and put it on social media...


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Jan 29, 2022)

TopCat said:


> Can you take you transphobic shite and fuck off back to that shrinking toxic corner you usually inhabit?


he inhabits all sorts of corners of urban without friction and I want to tell him to fuck off every time i see him


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Jan 29, 2022)

HoratioCuthbert said:


> he inhabits all sorts of corners of urban without friction and I want to tell him to fuck off every time i see him


and yes I realise that makes me a cross thread beefer lol


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 29, 2022)

HoratioCuthbert said:


> he inhabits all sorts of corners of urban without friction and I want to tell him to fuck off every time i see him


Why don't you?


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Jan 29, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> Why don't you?


haha! I have done I'm sure! But these days I'm just reading the boards or I'm drunk like today


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Jan 29, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> you should have taken a photo on your phone and put it on social media...


he could photograph his kodak evidence right now surely hahaha


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jan 29, 2022)

Magnus McGinty said:


> And nails in bombs from Copeland.


Yeah and I bet he started with stickers and stuff and then escalated to that. Sneaking about.


----------



## Serge Forward (Jan 29, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> you should have taken a photo on your phone and put it on social media...


That'll be the phone that I got delivered by time machine


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 29, 2022)

Serge Forward said:


> That'll be the phone that I got delivered by time machine


Should have had a Polaroid for an occasion thirty years later when someone would ask you about it. Dear oh dear.


----------



## Serge Forward (Jan 29, 2022)

Dammit. I had a Polaroid camera as well.  It was a bit bulky though for casually strolling round the streets of Whitechapel. I realise I should have made more effort though and I now feel enormous shame


----------



## hitmouse (Jan 29, 2022)

Serge Forward said:


> In the mid 80s I removed a fash sticker with a razor blade from the subways near Aldgate tube. The thick cunts had stuck it on a light panel so you could actually see the silhouette of the blade underneath, for fuck sake.


If it helps corroborate it, you also posted the same story on this same thread back on page 3 in 2018?


----------



## Serge Forward (Jan 30, 2022)

I hereby corroborate me


----------



## Sue (Jan 30, 2022)

hitmouse said:


> If it helps corroborate it, you also posted the same story on this same thread back on page 3 in 2018?





Serge Forward said:


> I hereby corroborate me


Forward planning in anticipation of this thread obviously.

I'll believe it only when I've seen the Polaroids. 😡


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jan 30, 2022)

Surely polaroids of evidence would make the basis of claims that it had been staged. Damned either way.


----------



## kenny g (Jan 30, 2022)

Should ask a civil servant to conduct a full and frank investigation into the lack of Polaroids.


----------



## Serge Forward (Jan 30, 2022)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Surely polaroids of evidence would make the basis of claims that it had been staged. Damned either way.


You mean a bit like them "you've been framed" videos that look clearly choreographed? Just as well I had enough foresight not to lug the Polaroid with me, or ask Doctor Who to nip round with a Samsung, merely on the off-chance of me spotting a rare sighting of a Wilkinson Sword under a BNP sticker on a light box in a subway for my i-spy book


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 30, 2022)

Serge Forward said:


> You mean a bit like them "you've been framed" videos that look clearly choreographed? Just as well I had enough foresight not to lug the Polaroid with me, or ask Doctor Who to nip round with a Samsung, merely on the off-chance of me spotting a rare sighting of a Wilkinson Sword under a BNP sticker on a light box in a subway for my i-spy book


Mate, I keep forgetting how old you are, then you go and reference You’ve Been Framed instead of YouTube in the staged video stakes! 😝


----------



## Sue (Jan 30, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> *Mate*, I keep forgetting how old you are, then you go and reference You’ve Been Framed instead of YouTube in the staged video stakes! 😝


----------



## Serge Forward (Jan 30, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> Mate, I keep forgetting how old you are, then you go and reference You’ve Been Framed instead of YouTube in the staged video stakes! 😝


I didn't like to mention Candid Camera.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jan 30, 2022)

Thanks to everyone but especially Serge Forward and Pickman's model for their help with this:






						Sticking with it: razorblades and anti-fascist folklore - F. Bear
					

Gwent Police have been instructing people not to remove offensive stickers. They want us to report these items to them instead. I will be ignoring their advice, for three reasons.




					libcom.org


----------



## Serge Forward (Jan 30, 2022)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Thanks to everyone but especially Serge Forward and Pickman's model for their help with this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I suppose we can close the thread now, after your excellent contribution


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Jan 30, 2022)

When I was a kid it was the water slides at White City that had razor blades. 
Whatever happened to those people being injected at nightclubs by randoms? 
Or the alligators under New York?


----------



## hitmouse (Jan 30, 2022)

Boris Sprinkler said:


> When I was a kid it was the water slides at White City that had razor blades.
> Whatever happened to those people being injected at nightclubs by randoms?
> Or the alligators under New York?


It would have to be a pretty big sticker to fit a whole alligator under it, and even then I'm pretty sure I'd be able to spot it.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jan 30, 2022)

Boris Sprinkler said:


> When I was a kid it was the water slides at White City that had razor blades.


Yeah Hartlepool suffered similar. Or not as the case may be.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 30, 2022)

Boris Sprinkler said:


> When I was a kid it was the water slides at White City that had razor blades.
> Whatever happened to those people being injected at nightclubs by randoms?
> Or the alligators under New York?


Thought it was randoms under NYC and people being injected by alligators at nightclubs. Either way not heard much about it recently


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 31, 2022)

Remember the syringe wave in Dublin, late 80s - early 90s. It may have been a byproduct of the heroin problem, but there were plenty of stories of people being mugged by syringe-wielding folk. Seem to recall some of the bus routes wouldn't run after a certain hour, as the drivers were often subjected to these attacks. Which might make it early to mid 90s, come to think of it, as conducters had been more or less phased out by then.


----------



## emanymton (Jan 31, 2022)

Even If razor blades under stickers was originally a myth once the idea is out there someone somewhere is going to have done it.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 25, 2022)

Apologies for bumping this thread, did a search and seemed only one appropriate
Nothing to do with razor blades tho!

What do people reckon to this?,
I reckon dodge and if dodge who's behind it? A group or someone with a printer...


----------



## hitmouse (Mar 25, 2022)

I reckon a) dodge, and b) both, weren't a lot of the anti-vax stickers a case of designs being produced and distributed so that any dickhead with a printer could print them off?


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 26, 2022)

ddraig said:


> Apologies for bumping this thread, did a search and seemed only one appropriate
> Nothing to do with razor blades tho!
> 
> What do people reckon to this?,
> ...


I'd take it down


----------



## NoXion (Mar 26, 2022)

ddraig said:


> Apologies for bumping this thread, did a search and seemed only one appropriate
> Nothing to do with razor blades tho!
> 
> What do people reckon to this?,
> ...



To answer the question on the sticker, because it's a fucking stupid and half-cocked idea? Homeless people need suitable accommodation, not money being given to randoms to let them sleep on the sofa. Who the fuck is even asking this? I get the vague sense that whoever made this sticker thinks that they're making some kind of smug little "gotcha" point, but damned if I can tell what the fuck it's supposed to be. It baffles me that somebody actually put this message out in public and thought they would be heard loud and clear. This is the kind of thing that's bizarre enough to get my loonspud senses tingling, but if this stupid "pay people to house the homeless" meme is one of theirs, then I've never seen it before.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Mar 26, 2022)

I can picture all the folk making themselves voluntarily homeless and moving in with a mate so they can go halves on the money. 
But really all they’re saying is look after Brits first. Which usually means fuck everyone else whilst not helping Brits either.
And housing benefit is already a thing.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 26, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> I'd take it down


I did
It was more of a proper looking sticker than a home printed one, bit glossy


----------



## NoXion (Mar 26, 2022)

Magnus McGinty said:


> I can picture all the folk making themselves voluntarily homeless and moving in with a mate so they can go halves on the money.
> But really all they’re saying is look after Brits first. Which usually means fuck everyone else whilst not helping Brits either.
> And housing benefit is already a thing.



Ah, so it's a anti-refugee thing? That would certainly make more sense. But are any households actually being offered money to take them in?


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Mar 26, 2022)

yes. they only have to complete the necessary paperwork and then go to an obscure government office in Basildon and have it stamped before taking it to the Ukrainian embassy to have it stamped there and then submit it to the original office in Basildon.


----------



## Dystopiary (Mar 26, 2022)

It is weird. Can't imagine many anti-refugee types giving one shit about homeless people, British or otherwise, unless some sort of over-simplified right-wing "our boys" stuff. But it doesn't mention veterans.


----------



## emanymton (Mar 26, 2022)

Dystopiary said:


> It is weird. Can't imagine many anti-refugee types giving one shit about homeless people, British or otherwise, unless some sort of over-simplified right-wing "our boys" stuff. But it doesn't mention veterans.


They don't, it's just a stick they can use.


----------



## Dystopiary (Mar 26, 2022)

emanymton said:


> They don't, it's just a stick they can use.


I think you're right.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Mar 26, 2022)

NoXion said:


> Ah, so it's a anti-refugee thing? That would certainly make more sense. But are any households actually being offered money to take them in?



That’s how I read it at second glance. First glance it sounded pretty reasonable. Why aren’t households offered £350 a month to take homeless people in?

ETA: yes for Ukrainian people fleeing war. How ghastly to offer help.


----------



## tonysingh (Jun 18, 2022)

Spotted on Chatham high st just now. I'm proper shocked. I'm not naive enough to expect this t be a garden of Eden but this shite? Proud Boys are bad enough but the typeface is pure Nazi innit?


Can confirm no razor blades or owt else underneath....


----------



## likesfish (Jun 18, 2022)

Got briefed at work about not removing pro plague stickers so used a blade to remove them or added niggle worshipping scum 😂 whiterose.org really need to reincarnate as pond scum


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jun 18, 2022)

tonysingh said:


> View attachment 327820Spotted on Chatham high st just now. I'm proper shocked. I'm not naive enough to expect this t be a garden of Eden but this shite? Proud Boys are bad enough but the typeface is pure Nazi innit?
> 
> 
> Can confirm no razor blades or owt else underneath....
> ...


Nice one


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jun 18, 2022)

tonysingh said:


> View attachment 327820Spotted on Chatham high st just now. I'm proper shocked. I'm not naive enough to expect this t be a garden of Eden but this shite? Proud Boys are bad enough but the typeface is pure Nazi innit?
> 
> 
> Can confirm no razor blades or owt else underneath....
> ...


Its a very fashie looking sticker. I've been up Chatham way myself and put up ACG stickers in that sort of area. We have a young member up that way too. Saw some communist stickers up when I was there but never saw anything like this. That was a bit of a while ago now though I guess, but not that long ago.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 18, 2022)

tonysingh said:


> View attachment 327820Spotted on Chatham high st just now. I'm proper shocked. I'm not naive enough to expect this t be a garden of Eden but this shite? Proud Boys are bad enough but the typeface is pure Nazi innit?
> 
> 
> Can confirm no razor blades or owt else underneath....
> ...


Font has a Norse/Celtic feel to it and the crossed axes have a whiff of swastika about them...


----------



## tonysingh (Jun 18, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


> Its a very fashie looking sticker. I've been up Chatham way myself and put up ACG stickers in that sort of area. We have a young member up that way too. Saw some communist stickers up when I was there but never saw anything like this. That was a bit of a while ago now though I guess, but not that long ago.



What's bothering me is that Medway is soon to host its first ever Pride events. I understand I could be grasping at straws but it's not hard to imagine Proud Boys or their ilk targeting events. 

Might be time to start organising some form of opposition locally


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jun 18, 2022)

tonysingh said:


> What's bothering me is that Medway is soon to host its first ever Pride events. I understand I could be grasping at straws but it's not hard to imagine Proud Boys or their ilk targeting events.
> 
> Might be time to start organising some form of opposition locally


I definitely understand your concern.


----------



## hitmouse (Jun 18, 2022)

tonysingh said:


> View attachment 327820Spotted on Chatham high st just now. I'm proper shocked. I'm not naive enough to expect this t be a garden of Eden but this shite? Proud Boys are bad enough but the typeface is pure Nazi innit?
> 
> Can confirm no razor blades or owt else underneath....


I've seen that Proud Boys Britannia shit around a few times, always feels weird to me to see people playing at being the virtually-nonexistent British arm of a US racist group. Especially when it also appears to involve a degree of playacting as vikings as well.


----------



## Dystopiary (Jun 18, 2022)

krtek a houby said:


> Font has a Norse/Celtic feel to it and the crossed axes have a whiff of swastika about them...


They're Germanic runes - pretty certain they're the Anglo-Saxon version. They're not the older Germanic "elder futhark." Definitely not Celtic.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 18, 2022)

hitmouse said:


> I've seen that Proud Boys Britannia shit around a few times, always feels weird to me to see people playing at being the virtually-nonexistent British arm of a US racist group. Especially when it also appears to involve a degree of playacting as vikings as well.



This is why it's important, imho, to have an interest in the shit that happens in the US. It ripples out and some fuckers are inspired by it.


----------



## Ground Elder (Aug 22, 2022)

We should be carrying a copy of Kampfreime at all times



> Kampfreime had another use as well. The sharp end of the book was also intended to scrape away posters, flyers or adverts - to remove the symbols of bourgeois advertising & control.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 22, 2022)

Ground Elder said:


> We should be carrying a copy of Kampfreime at all times



you'll  be lucky to get hold of a copy of that


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 22, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> you'll  be lucky to get hold of a copy of that


ACG offers it as a PDF


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 22, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> ACG offers it as a PDF


that scrapes no stickers


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 22, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> that scrapes no stickers


Hey don't shoot the messenger 🤷


----------



## Dystopiary (Aug 22, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> that scrapes no stickers


3D printer?


----------



## kenny g (Aug 23, 2022)

Surprised ICF and suchlike didn't make printed razor blades a thing.


----------

